# Help,Canning WA Peas



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

These lids say to simmer.I have the jars in the oven on 200.Also have large pot of water boiling to ad to peas.Peas are washed.

Its 8lb.s of white area peas.How many quart jars should I get out of this?

Also the price was $20 for 8lbs shelled peas.Some more should come in tomorrow but don't think we can spend 40 on peas this month.
How long to pressure cook?

Thanks


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> These lids say to simmer.I have the jars in the oven on 200.Also have large pot of water boiling to ad to peas.Peas are washed.
> 
> Its 8lb.s of white area peas.How many quart jars should I get out of this?
> 
> ...


10 pounds pressure for 30 minutes for quarts. You probably won't get more than 4 or 5 quarts. You do not need to simmer lids if you are using pressure canner.
Let me know how it comes out. :2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LilRedHen said:


> 10 pounds pressure for 30 minutes for quarts. You probably won't get more than 4 or 5 quarts. You do not need to simmer lids if you are using pressure canner.
> Let me know how it comes out. :2thumb:


 Thanks.I should have ask alot sooner.But glad to know we don't have to boil lids next time.We got 7 quarts so hope they did'nt boil over.Will know when the pressures off and we take the lid off them.
What do you think about the price,its too much ,huh?Will tell you in a few minutes what happened .:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

They are cooling.We did 7 .Not alot of water in them.About 1/2 inch uncovered.Be back later,dog got hold of some baby rabbits.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> You do not need to simmer lids if you are using pressure canner.


I thought the lids were simmered to soften the rubber on the bottom rim of the lid, so they would seal. :scratch: Though I guess that would happen while the canner is heating up to pressure?

Meerkat, it's normal for some of the water to boil out during canning. It sounds like you did it right.

(Hope the baby rabbits are all right!)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I thought the lids were simmered to soften the rubber on the bottom rim of the lid, so they would seal. :scratch: Though I guess that would happen while the canner is heating up to pressure?
> 
> Meerkat, it's normal for some of the water to boil out during canning. It sounds like you did it right.
> 
> (Hope the baby rabbits are all right!)


 Sue I hope so too.Hubby put it back in with iother babies,don't know if that was a good idea though,it will likely die and I hope ants don't invade the nest.We have tried to save rabbits,bought feeders,and food but they always die.Squirrels usually live.
I think the peas will be alright.We cooked a quart of them and they are so good.If I had the 40 to speand on peas this month I'd buy some more.:wave:


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I thought the lids were simmered to soften the rubber on the bottom rim of the lid, so they would seal. :scratch: Though I guess that would happen while the canner is heating up to pressure?
> 
> Meerkat, it's normal for some of the water to boil out during canning. It sounds like you did it right.
> 
> (Hope the baby rabbits are all right!)


Pressure canner instructions include the instruction of simmering the lids for 10 minutes to condition the lids/rubber.


----------

